# Cove's Spring 2016



## Covehnter (Jun 6, 2016)

It was a Vermont farmer a couple weeks ago that asked me, "Well, what else do you do besides turkey hunt?" After a moment that was quickly becoming an awkward silence I replied, "Unfortunately, nothing. Nothing I enjoy anyway." While that's not entirely true, it is a fact that all my "life" decisions thus far revolve around Spring turkey hunting. The other things I may enjoy have all happened by chance. But it works out, for me at least. When that farmer laughed and said, "You may have a problem," what else was I to do but shake my head and agree? 

Nonetheless, my "problem" season has come and gone much too quickly, yet again. For those wishing to follow the journey, I hope you can enjoy my short collection of photos and highlights. My only request is that these are received as tokens of appreciation from a very blessed, very thankful turkey hunter. A turkey hunter that hopes to share the memories of each of his adversaries purely out of respect. Respect for the most worthy of opponents provided by the most gracious Father. For if the spotlight ever shifts to myself, the hunter, then I have failed miserably. 

When I started chasing turkeys some 17 years ago, I would have never dreamed a spring season could start on the big Island of Hawaii. But when the sun rose on March 1st, 2016 that is exactly where I was standing, ears straining for the sound of a Rio gobbler. We found success on the first day and what followed was an amazing week of turkey hunting shared with great friends. The pinnacle of excitement for me came when I found myself 35 yards from a flock of birds in the unforgiving terrain Hawaii has to offer. I was able to enjoy the 3 gobblers of the flock parade around without a care in the world for a full 10 minutes, due simply to the fact that I was unable to pull their attention from the ladies or get them to separate. Eventually, I finished my time with the single pull of the trigger claiming 2 beautiful Rio gobblers. 
















The weekend following my return from Hawaii, I made a very spur of the moment decision to make a break for Osceola country. The kind of decision that often follows a "the switch just flipped today" message I received from a friend about half way through my Friday workday. No place on Earth tugs at me the way south Florida does and my sleepless Friday night was rewarded the very next morning. A perfect late morning flash hunt. 








The next morning, I again got lucky. This ole boy gobbled only 2 times the evening before but that put us in the game for the following morning. What a show we had the pleasure of witnessing when this fine Osceola sailed from this perch 150 yards away and landed in shotgun range. It took him several minutes of cautious strutting so typical of Osceolas to clear the palmettos for a shot. I think it's their wary nature that makes hunting them so rewarding. 








It was abnormally wet this year in Florida. 




The following weekend was the youth opener back home. It was awesome being a part of young Dallas' first turkey. And what a turkey it was! 








After the celebration on his first turkey, we slipped over and found ourselves in the mix again just after lunch. Dallas' 2nd gobbler was another beaut. I'll have this hunt on youtube eventually. This young fella was bathed in the true passion of spring turkey hunting in a real quick hurry, and coming from his parents, he hasn't been the same since. Another bonifide addict is born.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 6, 2016)

The following weekend, Georgia opened and my every morning grind started. I love it. The seasons in Georgia have gradually gotten slower for the past several springs. Fewer gobbling birds seems to be the buzz surrounding each season. While I wouldn't disagree, plenty of birds are still to be had and it was a privilege to watch spring unfold each morning. 












My dad with a nice gobbler. 




My Oklahoma friends annual visit proved to be one for the books. A couple of these hunts found their way in front of the camera lens and will also make it to my YouTube page. 












My next out of state run wouldn't happen until mid April. An hour long nap in my luxurious truck bed home would be all I would have to power me through my first morning in Arkansas. Acting on advice from a friend, I had pre-selected an area within a national forest. Luckily, a longbeard agreed with me on what would be the "perfect spot" for a roost according to some topo maps I had scoured over before arriving. His attitude was what we all dream of as turkey hunters. 





I had ample time to make the drive from Arkansas to Iowa. I slowly picked my way northward and found myself listening over an area on the morning prior to my season starter. I wish someone was there to record my reaction as I opened the door to the chorus of gobbles. Iowa is something special. The next morning had me watching a trio of gobblers on the limb over one of the most incredible ridgetops I've ever hunted. It was even better when they pitched down and waltzed through the Virginia bluebells to 30 yards. It was at that moment I had to disrupt their perfect morning. 












It didn't take me long to find an area that I would say rivaled the ridgetop in Iowa. It was April 29th when I found the hardwoods of Indiana. I love hunting woods turkeys, especially in beautiful, open hardwoods. If there was only one I could chase, eastern turkeys that choose to live in the hardwoods would be my choice. This made Indiana Heaven on Earth for me. Imagine my surprise when my first Indiana gobble came from 150 yards away. It got better as 2 more gobblers chimed in from 200 yards further down the ridge. I played the "girl" in the middle and enjoyed the race that followed. 




Indiana Roadbed.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 6, 2016)

With plans to fly out of Indianapolis airport to hunt in the northeast, I had time to spare given my quick fortune. I moved over to familiar ground in Ohio. The rain was forecast to start soon after sunrise on my first morning there. The turkeys were in rare form and seemed to be in a rush to beat the rain. I found myself in the right position on the first morning and collected a fine Ohio gobbler. 





On the second morning, before my evening flight, I found another promising location but was not lucky enough to connect on another gobbler. But I would have an opportunity to revisit on my return from the northeast.

On my trip to the northeast, I had 4 states I hoped to visit. The first of those was Massachusetts. After delayed flights and the typical airline aggravation, it was almost daylight when I got to my starting point. It didn't seem to matter, I was forced to withstand 3 solid days of nasty, cold and very wet weather. These conditions seem to follow me each time I visit this region. But on the 4th day, the rain held off for the first couple hours of daylight and both the turkeys and I were very appreciative. It was a phenomenal hunt as 3 gobblers and a jake came charging the call straight off the roost, gobbling with every step. 




The next morning had me in quite the "situation" in the state of Rhode Island. The evening before, I had slipped into an area proven to be a gem for a good friend. The amount of scratching I found was astonishing. As daylight broke, I was bombarded by one of the most disrespectful people I've ever encountered on public land and I've encountered quite a few. But either way, day 2 in Rhode Island was much more productive. After roosting a gobbler the evening before, I was under him bright and early the following morning. He did have the opportunity to strut and gobble for several minutes after hitting the ground but only because he happened to land behind a huge multiflora rose bush. Unfortunately for him, he did have to move from it's cover and I took my first Rhode Island gobbler. 

My post hunt celebration was cut a little short as the rain began to pour yet again. It sent me hustling back to the rental in an attempt to save him for pictures. I drove through the rain to an area in Connecticut and napped for an hour as the rain fell. There was a little over an hour left of legal hunting time when things seemed to start drying up. I laced up for a quick stroll along a few field edges. A half hour later, after bumping one gobbler, I struck a gobbler with a hen in a fresh select cut. After a bit of bickering between the hen and I, the big boy couldn't help but come to the crest of the hill to show off for the unseen "hen".  After 6 long days of hunting in the rain, I had managed to double up on my last day of the trip. This left only New Hampshire for me to visit on my return trip at the end of May. 




Connecticut Select Cut




I flew back into Indianapolis about midnight that night. I used the Ohio gobblers I'd located a week prior as motivation to stay behind the wheel and reach the place they called home by daylight the following morning. As luck would have it, the gobbler that had been on my mind for a week wasn't home. It was about 4 hours later when I was able to catch up to one that was home. He didn't gobble much, but when he did he put himself in a bad spot. In short, I just got lucky.


----------



## sman (Jun 6, 2016)

Spectacular!  Man your are obsessed!


----------



## sman (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful pics by the way!

Look forward to the videos.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 6, 2016)

It was the last week of May when I saddled up my home away from home after a day at work and headed toward the only state in the US with a huntable turkey population I had yet to hunt, New Hampshire. It was 24 hours and almost 1200 miles later when I purchased my hunting license at a local outdoor store. May 22nd, a gobbler started gobbling like so many I'd heard before and as luck would have it, I walked right into his hens as I attempted to find the perfect setup. With the hens out of the picture, the hunt unfolded in textbook fashion and the gobbler walked right into my lap. May 22nd, 2016 I completed my U.S. super slam. A goal I'd started 6 years ago for reasons unknown.








From New Hampshire, I ventured across the river to Vermont where I spent the remainder of my 2016 turkey season. I visited with old friends. Friends I happened to meet due to the very journey I'd just completed. I was also able to share camp with Doc Weddle for an evening before we both struck out for "greener" pastures. That too was somewhat ironic, since it was Doc that I'd followed prior to even considering a U.S. slam. As a matter of fact, he was the only person I knew to even attempt the feat. 

By the time my stay had ran out in Vermont I was able to have another pair of awesome experiences with 2 dandy gobblers. One of which had me flipping down a rocky, extremely steep mountainside only to have him flip faster.
















I watched the sunrise the last morning without a tag in my pocket. I didn't hear a single gobble and there was nothing I could do if I did. Not sure if I could have slept in if I'd chosen to, but I didn't. I figured the last morning of my spring deserved to be experienced. Spring 2016, as always, it was a pleasure.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 6, 2016)

Here are a few other pictures I felt "worthy" of sharing. 

Vermont's Perfect Barn








The rocky hardwoods of Vermont over a gobbler.  




This guy. . . 








Hawaii Sunrises. 



Above the Clouds. 








Good start in Hawaii. 




Another favorite. 




One last picture of the wet walk out of Florida.


----------



## Hookspur (Jun 6, 2016)

Spectacular season, Dave!!! It was an honor to meet you in VT and spend some time getting to know you in person after all these years sharing tales over the internet. I was also real happy that your first Indiana gobbler came from the ridgeline right behind my house....a place which also supplied my own Hoosier tom a week later. Your photo's are as rich and wonderful as the stories you tell. Well done, sir!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent Dave!  Congrats again man!  What a season to close out the slam!!


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 6, 2016)

Hookspur said:


> Spectacular season, Dave!!! It was an honor to meet you in VT and spend some time getting to know you in person after all these years sharing tales over the internet. I was also real happy that your first Indiana gobbler came from the ridgeline right behind my house....a place which also supplied my own Hoosier tom a week later. Your photo's are as rich and wonderful as the stories you tell. Well done, sir!



I can't thank you enough Doc! And I look forward to meeting up in another few weeks to "catch up," with turkey season gone, it may be easier to stay in one place a little longer! LoL


----------



## brittonl (Jun 7, 2016)

Congratulations Dave, it's been an honor following your travels & experiences & almost feel that were there with you with such detailed stories & pictures. Your passion & respect & dedication to the spring woods & these magnificent birds has truly been motivating for me & I'm sure many more. Couldn't be happier for you. 

BTW, I mailed Doc a check for his book yesterday & can't wait


----------



## fredw (Jun 7, 2016)

Dave, congratulations on a terrific season and the completion of the big slam.  Your pics are amazing.  Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow what a season!  Thanks for sharing. And I've never thought about bringing a sling to carry your bird out. Great idea!


----------



## antnye (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow! Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Riverrat84 (Jun 7, 2016)

Im not sure how you can top that. This is something that i have dreamed of doing someday.....so far i have made it to three of four surrounding counties . You done a fine job, and i believe you said 50 states in 6 years time? That is perty amazing for a blue collar turkey hunter that aint getting paid to ride around the country. I wouldnt say you have a problem, I'd say that you have been truely blessed! congrats and well done


----------



## Burney Mac (Jun 7, 2016)

brittonl said:


> Congratulations Dave, it's been an honor following your travels & experiences & almost feel that were there with you with such detailed stories & pictures. Your passion & respect & dedication to the spring woods & these magnificent birds has truly been motivating for me & I'm sure many more. Couldn't be happier for you.
> 
> Pretty much hits the nail on the head. I admire everything that you have been able to accomplish. We should all be so lucky to have a friend like you that loves to hunt as hard as you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Jun 7, 2016)

Waited for this post a long time!  Glad to finally get to see it and it didn't disappoint!  You sir have an incredible passion and I envy your experiences!  Thank you for sharing your travels and each and every bird you encountered.  They couldn't have been killed by a more worth turkey hunter!  Congratulations on another amazing spring!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 7, 2016)

Congrats on completing your quest Dave. Super happy for you bud. Thanks for sharing and taking us along for the ride. It's been fun to watch.


----------



## chefrific (Jun 7, 2016)

Outstanding.  Love the pics!  Congrats!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 7, 2016)

I am speechless! Congrats to you Dave on a spectacular season, as well as your amazing turkey hunting career! Your passion really shines through on the excellent pics and dialogue of each hunt...congrats again, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 7, 2016)

Incredible post! Even more incredible spring! I can never imagine a spring like that. This has been one of the most enjoyable posts I have ever seen on here. You have a drive for the sport that most people do not, and you obviously possess a turkey hunting know-how that most of us do not. I admire that skill and drive. 
Very cool post man.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome once again!


----------



## Toddmann (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome and congrats.  Looking foward to hopefully some great 2016 video footage as well.


----------



## sman (Jun 7, 2016)

Unbelievable! I posted and came back to read this thread again and dang if you hadn't  added at least 5 more birds!

A huge Congrats on the US Slam! And you did it so quickly! 

Cuz you are living my dream!

So what's next?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 7, 2016)

Congraulations! Don't believe in reincarnation but if I did would want to come back as Covehunter!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome season Dave! Big congrats on finishing the U.S Slam.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 7, 2016)

brittonl said:


> Congratulations Dave, it's been an honor following your travels & experiences & almost feel that were there with you with such detailed stories & pictures. Your passion & respect & dedication to the spring woods & these magnificent birds has truly been motivating for me & I'm sure many more. Couldn't be happier for you.
> 
> BTW, I mailed Doc a check for his book yesterday & can't wait



Thanks! It's been a blast keeping up with you and the boys as well. Sorry I was never able to pry away to share a hunt this spring, maybe next!  And you will not be disappointed with Docs book! It's a great read.



Burney Mac said:


> brittonl said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much hits the nail on the head. I admire everything that you have been able to accomplish. We should all be so lucky to have a friend like you that loves to hunt as hard as you do.
> ...


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2016)

Mighty fine pictures of an awesome season!  Congratulations on the US Slam - amazing journey in a short span!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome season Dave!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 7, 2016)

What an outstanding accomplishment! Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics and stories!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 8, 2016)

Congratulations on another successful season.


----------



## six (Jun 8, 2016)

Congrats!!!   I must be getting old.  I got tired from just reading about it, couldn't imagine doing it.   Good job and congrats again!


----------



## blong (Jun 8, 2016)

That is a heckuva run you have had! Congrats on the all American slam!


----------



## Ole3Toe (Jun 8, 2016)

Hats off Brother!


----------



## mike1225 (Jun 8, 2016)

Congrats Dave! Your Dad got you & Drew started early & y'all still have a passion for hunting. You put in a lot of hours & miles to complete your slam & I look forward to following you on more of your journeys. When it's all over all we really have is the memories & hopefully some really good pictures like you take the time to get.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Jun 21, 2016)

Dave, pure passion and drive. Congrats on the US Slam! I wouldn't think there would be many working class folks that have pulled that off. Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## UGATurkey (Jun 26, 2016)

Simply awesome!  Congrats on your quest and Thank you for sharing your journey.  I have enjoyed your posts and look forward to seeing the videos of some of your hunts.


----------



## hawglips (Jun 26, 2016)

What a season!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Aug 8, 2016)

Congrats on a great season, and thanks for sharing yout hunts!!! Just totally awesome!!! Way to Get-R-Done!!!!


----------

